

Most ugly useless infographic competition winners - vijayr
http://infosthetics.com/archives/2009/12/most_ugly_useless_infographic_the_winners.html

======
michaels0620
Edward Tufte (<http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/>) isn't a bad place to start
when it comes to useful (information packed) and non-ugly (in a spare,
efficient way) infographics.

------
pwmanagerdied
I don't really think this post has much value. This item stood out as
particularly pointless (see article for image):

 _Two circulating beams bring first collisions in the LHC. "From the press
release two days ago, regarding the first (CERN) collisions... I vote this
image as the ugliest and most useless visualization online. It may not be the
most garish or info-deprived, but when normalized by the money, time, and
scientific effort that went into it, I think it's a clear winner! Based on
this image, it doesn't matter what scientists learn from the LHC, because
nobody will understand any of the resulting visualizations... I can only
imagine the conversation: "Don't you see? The blue dots only reach the giant
red bars, but the pink dots reach clear through the green bars out to the
purple bars... and we have unit-less axes everywhere! Grand unification
theory, here we come!"_

~~~
ugh
Well, a bit cynical, but as a visualisation this graphic is indeed pointless.
You don't stick something like this in a press release. You just don't. There
is a small subset of people on this plant who will understand this graphic,
but the recipients of the press release most likely won't. Science for them
will be reduced to incomprehensible glibberish. Not something a press release
celebrating the launch of the LHC should do.

